# Number posting thread



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Being a new guy here and not having a very high post count I thought a number posting thread would be good to have here. Just a place to post up for people increase their post count.

I think it will be better to do this here then post drivel on other threads just to build up my post count.

:beer: :eyeroll: :sniper: :withstupid:

Hammer


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

16


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

17


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

18


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

19


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

20


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

21


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

22


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

23


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

25


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

opps 24


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

26


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I was going to reply with something smart a$$ like but I think I will just hold back......have fun with this.


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Come on brother at least you got one more post with that :beer:

Hammer


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh yeah 28


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Booster said:


> I was going to reply with something smart a$$ like but I think I will just hold back......have fun with this.


I can just see you on the keyboard drooling. :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow! Really? :eyeroll:

Here's some advice: # of posts don't increase your penis size


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Actually it subtracts from it. I mean really, think of the wasted calories that could be put to good use. :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Actually it subtracts from it. I mean really, think of the wasted calories that could be put to good use. :eyeroll:


Just look at p&y if you need proof of this :lol:


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

The other great part of this thread is seeing who is Mr. Positive and then Mr. Negitive :beer:

Dont worry be happy :lol:

Hammer


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I can understand Chris having the number of posts being the webmaster, but having thousands blows my mind. I mean come on, I'm married and have kids. I have to wait for everyone to go to bed at night just to get on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> Dick Monson said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it subtracts from it. I mean really, think of the wasted calories that could be put to good use. :eyeroll:
> ...


Hey now! 8)


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr. Negative? Here you go.

I'm a mod on other sites. I would ban your a$$ for being a moron. We call you a postwhore. This topic is garbage and should be deleted.

I can't stand people that get on a forum and postwhore....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

These types of forums are some really good places to learn stuff and if you have the experince to help teach others. then along come the people like you who with out fore thought waste space with useless dribble.
did it ever occur to you that for you to post the dribble others made great effort to provide a great site like this?
If I were a mod I would just flat ban you and your ISP number for ever.

There is another out door forum where they seem to all be post whores as many in just a couple of years have from 57,000 to 28.000 post. In fact the post counts there don't mean much any more so now they are collecting friend count Numbers as away to make up for their small penis size.
You can not feel alone being a post whore here either. There are a couple of others. But they differ in they only do post like cool, neat, I like that, never a question never an answer.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you want to increase your post count become a supporting member and post in the Bait Pile.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:sniper: -----------29


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey folks,

Getting your 'post numbers' up really adds nothing of value to this forum. If you want to post about absolutely nothing, become a supporting member and go to the 'Bait Pile'.   That is the best way to get your post numbers up!

With that, I will close this thread.

In the immortal words and voice of a Legend that passed away this weekend:

"Have a good day".


----------

